# Any vapers into geocaching?



## Raslin (30/3/15)

I have decided to get back into geocaching again. Anybody else on the forum who actively caches?


----------



## Daniel (30/3/15)

Sounds interesting , just don't get @Rob Fisher involved as he might hide something inside a bass

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/3/15)

Daniel said:


> Sounds interesting , just don't get @Rob Fisher involved as he might hide something inside a bass


LMAO

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireFly (31/3/15)

I used to... Work prevents such activities these days 
Think I had 100 Finds Last I Recall...
Also have 3 Hides out there...


----------



## Raslin (31/3/15)

I have 60 now but I did not do many urban caches. Work also stopped me last time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

What the hell is Geocaching?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> What the hell is Geocaching?


They hide live cockroaches in odd places and give you clues how to find them with your GPS. You have to find them before they die, feed them and then you record your find.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

Andre said:


> They hide live cockroaches in odd places and give you clues how to find them with your GPS. You have to find them before they die, feed them and then you record your find.



Oh wow I really need to do that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (31/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow I really need to do that!


Many variations, but essentially (from Wikipedia):

_For the traditional geocache, a geocacher will place a waterproof container containing a log book (with pen or pencil) and trade items then record the cache's coordinates. These coordinates, along with other details of the location, are posted on a listing site (see list of some sites below). Other geocachers obtain the coordinates from that listing site and seek out the cache using their GPS handheld receivers. The finding geocachers record their exploits in the logbook and online, but then must return the cache to the same coordinates so that other geocachers may find it. Geocachers are free to take objects (except the logbook, pencil, or stamp) from the cache in exchange for leaving something of similar or higher value.

Typical cache "treasures" are not high in monetary value but may hold personal value to the finder. Aside from the logbook, common cache contents are unusual coins or currency, small toys, ornamental buttons, CDs, or books. Also common are objects that are moved from cache to cache called "hitchhikers", such as Travel Bugs or Geocoins, whose travels may be logged and followed online. Cachers who initially place a Travel Bug or Geocoins often assign specific goals for their trackable items. Examples of goals are to be placed in a certain cache a long distance from home, or to travel to a certain country, or to travel faster and farther than other hitchhikers in a race. Higher value items are occasionally included in geocaches as a reward for the First to Find (called "FTF"), or in locations which are harder to reach. Dangerous or illegal items, weapons, food and drugs are generally not allowed and are specifically against the rules of most geocache listing sites.

If a geocache has been vandalized or stolen it is said to have been "muggled". The former term plays off the fact that those not familiar with geocaching are called muggles, a term borrowed from the Harry Potter series of books which was rising in popularity at the same time geocaching got its start._

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (31/3/15)

So for example I could attach a Occ to a travel bug and set a mission to get it to Texas.
People would then move the travel bug from cache to cache until it reaches Texas. There are more than 1 million caches hidden around the globe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## korn1 (31/10/15)

I tried it but looks like the cache was no longer active/stolen


----------



## method1 (31/10/15)

I go caching with my nephew occasionally. Loads of fun


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/10/15)

@Rob Fisher last time I check it was called Google  :Starts running:


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/10/15)

I did about three finds as a holiday activity to get me to stop at odd places and sommer strech out a bit . Was fun


----------



## Raslin (31/10/15)

We should hide a pif geocaching with some unwanted tanks and drippers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/11/15)

We used to call this 'Hide and Seek'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (1/11/15)

We should have our own vapers geocaching, reserved only for items of Vapemail! Seeing as Rob's already been nominated... A Reo as FTF perhaps? I'd sign up for sure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/15)

I've been wanting to try it, have not had time though... Do have the app 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehan (18/1/16)

I was quite a regular cacher but due to work combined with studies = no spare time.

I still do the odd cache on a 4x4 trip and or holiday but thats about it. Loads of fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mAlice (2/3/16)

I actually used to do this with my dad a couple of years ago. Lots of found memories! 

I remember when we would do urban caching, whenever you are looking for a small package in the streets of Pretoria people would look at you very strangely.... we used to call the non-cachers "muggles"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (18/8/20)

I had a couple hundred finds but I got bored because people would just hide medicine bottles with a mushy page inside. 

I hid a top notch tackle box 3 stage cache. You had to solve a riddle and that would give you a clue to the key which would then open the cache. Sadly it got stolen within a month so I lost all interest.


----------



## zadiac (19/8/20)

Hmmmm.........sounds like physical work. Pass.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/8/20)

Leaving any thing outside in South Africa is a bad idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/8/20)

We did this for a while. Good way to see places you haven't been to. 

Fun to combine with dirt road motorcycling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (19/8/20)

Just downloaded the app and it looks like fun. A nice way to spend the day with the family. We are planning a trip to see how many we can find this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuliana (19/9/22)

Ah, yes, one of my favorite activities in my younger days  Would 100% recommend geocaching while traveling - it can take you to wonderful views and you get to explore non-tourist places.


----------

